# من هو وحيد سيدنا ابراهيم اسحاق ام اسماعيل



## toufikm40 (16 أكتوبر 2006)

عندما امر الله سيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده قال له خذ ابنك وحيدك اسحاق:smil13:  وهنا اسال متى كان اسحاق الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم :new2: فاسحاق ولد بعد اسماعيل ب 12 سنة وهذا حسب رواية الكتاب المقدس طبعا اذا كيف تقولون الوحيد فاسماعيل وحده كان وحيد ابراهيم مدة 12 سنة اذا فالمقصود بالوحيد من و من بقي يحتفل بهذه الحادثة احفاد اسحاق ام احفاد اسماعيل العرب فالعرب كانو يحتفلون بالحادثة قبل مجيء الاسلام

واريد ايضا طرح استفسار اخر ايضا حول شبهة اخرى: 

حيث يحدثنا الكتاب المقدس عن سيدنا اسحاق وابنيه وفي قضية المباركة حيث طلب سيدنا اسحاق من ابنه الاكبر او من ولد اولا عيسو ان يذهب للحقل ويحضر له صيد ويطبخه له ويطعمه وبعدها يباركه فسمعت زوجة سيدنا اسحاق بالامر فاخبرة سيدنا يعقوب بذلك ودبرو مكيدة لسيدنا اسحاق حتى يبارك يعقوب وملخص المكيدة او الخدعة هو ان سيدنا يعقوب ذبح تيس وطبخه وقدمه لسيدنا اسحاق ولان سيدنا اسحاق لم يكن يفرق بين ولديه الا باللمس لان عيسو كان اشعر ويعقوب كان املس البسته امه جلد ماعز او تيس وهكذا لما قدم يعقوب الاكل لسيدنا اسحاق شك فيه لانه عرف من الصوة انه يعقوب فقام بلمسه ولما وجده اشعر ضن انه عيسو فاكل وباركه والى اخر القصة وهنا اسال ايمكن لنبي ولزوجة نبي ان يخدعا نبي الله:smil13: :new2:


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الاخ الحبيب طارق رد عليك:

*+*

تحية وسلام ..

أسمح لى أن أجاوب على سؤالك الاول 

تفضلت وقولت :



> عندما امر الله سيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده قال له خذ ابنك وحيدك اسحاق وهنا اسال متى كان اسحاق الابن الوحيد لسيدنا ابراهيم فاسحاق ولد بعد اسماعيل ب 12 سنة:smil13: وهذا حسب رواية الكتاب المقدس طبعا:new2: اذا كيف تقولون الوحيد فاسماعيل وحده كان وحيد ابراهيم مدة 12 سنة اذا فالمقصود بالوحيد من و من بقي يحتفل بهذه الحادثة احفاد اسحاق ام احفاد اسماعيل العرب فالعرب كانو يحتفلون بالحادثة قبل مجيء الاسلام


 
و نقرأ في تكوين 22: 2 أن الله أمر إبراهيم «خُذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبُّه إسحاق وأصعِدْه محرقةً على أحد الجبال الذي أقول لك»

والمقصود هنا أى الوحيد الذى وعده الله ان به سيدعى له نسلا وهو الذى سيرث .. فبالرجوع الى سفر التكوين 21 : 9 نجد :

9 ورأت سارة ابن هاجر المصرية الذي ولدته لإبراهيم يمزح 
10 فقالت لإبراهيم : اطرد هذه الجارية وابنها ، لأن ابن هذه الجارية لا يرث مع ابني إسحاق 
11 فقبح الكلام جدا في عيني إبراهيم لسبب ابنه 
12 فقال الله لإبراهيم : لا يقبح في عينيك من أجل الغلام ومن أجل جاريتك . في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها ، لأنه بإسحاق يدعى لك نسل 

ومن هذا المعنى كانت عبارة أبنك وحيدك .. أى ابنه الذى سيرثه .. وحيده فى حبه .. وفى وعد الله به لابراهيم 

أيضاً يا أخى أحب أن أضع لك هذا الحديث وأنتظر ردك : 

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏حماد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن السائب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏ذهب ‏ ‏بإبراهيم ‏ ‏إلى ‏ ‏جمرة العقبة ‏ ‏فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات ‏ ‏فساخ ‏ ‏ثم أتى ‏ ‏الجمرة الوسطى ‏ ‏فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات ‏ ‏فساخ ‏ ‏ثم أتى ‏ ‏الجمرة القصوى ‏ ‏فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات ‏ ‏فساخ ‏* ‏فلما أراد ‏ ‏إبراهيم ‏ ‏أن يذبح ابنه ‏ ‏إسحاق *‏ ‏قال لأبيه يا ‏ ‏أبت أوثقني لا أضطرب فينتضح عليك ‏ ‏من دمي إذا ذبحتني فشده فلما أخذ ‏ ‏الشفرة ‏ ‏فأراد أن يذبحه نودي من خلفه ‏

أن يا إبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا 


http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?hnum=2658&doc=6

تحياتى


----------



## toufikm40 (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اخي الحبيب اريد ان ابدا من قصة الطرد اللتي بدات انت بها في اجابتك  وكيف هي مصورة في الكتاب المقدس حيث ان سيدنا ابراهيم  لما طلبت منه زوجته ساري كما كانت تسمى ان يطرد هاجر طردهما بطريقة لا انسانية وملخص القصة او ما يهمنا من الموضوع هو ان سيدنا ابراهيم وضع اسماعيل وقربة ماء على كتفي هاجر وطردهما ثم يخبرنا ان هاجر وضعت ابنها تحت الشجرة ثم كلمها الله وهنا اسال ايضا كيف يمكن لنبي ان يطرد زوجته وابنها وان كانت جارية بهذه الطريقة اللانسانية !!!!!:new2:   والسؤال الثاني هو  هل يمكن لمراة ان تحمل شاب بسن 12 او 14 سنة وتمشي به لمسافات طويلة كما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس !!!!?????:new2: 

اما عند المسلمين فنقول انه  هو من اخذهم لشعاب مكة ورغم انه تركهم بدون اي شيء فانه دعى الله ربه وهو يعلم انه سيستجيب له 
وقال ربنا اني اسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل افئدة من الناس تهوى اليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون

وللاجابة على سؤالك اخي اقول ان السنة والاحاديث فها الصحيح والضعيف ومسالة الذبيح عندنا فيها احاديث كثيرة واصحها هي اللتي تدل على انه سيدنا اسماعيل واهمها 

أخرج عبد بن حميد وابن جرير والحاكم عن محمد بن كعب القرظي رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ إن الذي أمر الله إبراهيم بذبحه من ابنيه إسماعيل، وإنا لنجد ذلك في كتاب الله، وذلك أن الله يقول حين فرغ من قصة المذبوح ‏{‏وبشرناه بإسحاق‏}‏ وقال ‏(‏فبشرناه بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب‏)‏ ‏(‏هود الآية 71‏)‏ بابن، وابن ابن، فلم يكن يأمر بذبح إسحاق وله فيه موعود بما وعده، وما الذي أمر بذبحه إلا إسماعيل‏.‏ 
وأخرج ابن إسحق وابن جرير عن محمد بن كعب رضي الله عنه‏.‏ أن عمر بن عبد العزيز رضي الله عنه أرسل إلى رجل كان يهوديا، فأسلم وحسن إسلامه، وكان من علمائهم فسأله‏:‏ أي ابني إبراهيم أمر بذبحه‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ إسماعيل والله يا أمير المؤمنين، وأن اليهود لتعلم بذلك، ولكنهم يحسدونكم معشر العرب‏.‏

وقال سعيد بن جبير وعامر الشعبي ويوسف بن مهران ومجاهد وعطاء وغير واحد عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هو إسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال ابن جرير حدثني يونس أخبرنا ابن وهب أخبرني عمرو بن قيس عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن ابن عباس أنه قال المفدى إسماعيل عليه السلام وزعمت اليهود أنه إسحاق وكذبت اليهود 

وكما ترى اخي ان هذا الحديث ايضا منقول عن ابن عباس اما معضم الاحاديث الدالة على انه اسحاق فهي ماخوذة عن  كعب الأحبار  فإنه لما أسلم في الدولة العمرية جعل يحدث عمر رضي الله عنه عن كتبه قديما فربما استمع له عمر رضي الله عنه فترخص الناس في استماع ما عنده ونقلوا ما عنده عنه غثها وسمينها 
وخلاصة القول اخي ان المتوافق عنه عندنا هو ان الذبيح انما هو اسماعيل ومعنا هذا ان باقي الاحاديث هي اما ضعيفة او لا يحتج بها عند اهل العلم لانه اخي للا حتجاج بحديث ما هناك قواعد كثيرة يجب ان تتوفر فيه


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اولا اخي الحبيب اريد ان ابدا من قصة الطرد اللتي بدات انت بها في اجابتك وكيف هي مصورة في الكتاب المقدس حيث ان سيدنا ابراهيم لما طلبت منه زوجته ساري كما كانت تسمى ان يطرد هاجر طردهما بطريقة لا انسانية وملخص القصة او ما يهمنا من الموضوع هو ان سيدنا ابراهيم وضع اسماعيل وقربة ماء على كتفي هاجر وطردهما ثم يخبرنا ان هاجر وضعت ابنها تحت الشجرة ثم كلمها الله وهنا اسال ايضا كيف يمكن لنبي ان يطرد زوجته وابنها وان كانت جارية بهذه الطريقة اللانسانية !!!!!:new2:


 
ابراهيم ليس معصوم من الخطأ هذا اولا

ثانيا ابراهيم اخطأ من الاساس اذ شك فى كلام الله و وعده له بأنه سينجب و سمع لكلام زوجته سارة و تزوج بالجارية و هذا ضد ارادة الله فليس اسماعيل هو ابن الموعد لأن ابن الموعد هو اسحق كما وضح الاخ الحبيب طارق



> والسؤال الثاني هو هل يمكن لمراة ان تحمل شاب بسن 12 او 14 سنة وتمشي به لمسافات طويلة كما يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس !!!!?????:new2:


 
ايه المشكلة؟؟؟



> اما عند المسلمين فنقول انه هو من اخذهم لشعاب مكة ورغم انه تركهم بدون اي شيء فانه دعى الله ربه وهو يعلم انه سيستجيب له
> وقال ربنا اني اسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل افئدة من الناس تهوى اليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون
> 
> وللاجابة على سؤالك اخي اقول ان السنة والاحاديث فها الصحيح والضعيف ومسالة الذبيح عندنا فيها احاديث كثيرة واصحها هي اللتي تدل على انه سيدنا اسماعيل واهمها
> ...


 
ممكن طلب بسيط

تفسير الطبرى لــ الصافات 107 و لــ يوسف 6 

ممكن؟


----------



## toufikm40 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اذا حاول انت اخي حمل شاب بسن 14 وامش به 10 امتار فما بالك بمراة تحمل شاب على كتفها وتمشي به مسافات طويلة هذه هي المشكلة اخي


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2006)

> اذا حاول انت اخي حمل شاب بسن 14 وامش به 10 امتار فما بالك بمراة تحمل شاب على كتفها وتمشي به مسافات طويلة هذه هي المشكلة اخي


 
انا مش فاهم ايه المشكلة يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟

و ياريت تجيبلى التفسيرات اللى طلبتها منك


----------



## موسى بن عمران 1 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

حسنا ممكن اضيف سؤالين :

لماذا اذا تعتقد ان اغلبية المسلمين يعتقدون ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟!

ولماذا هم الوحيدون الذين يذبحون للرب اليوم ؟؟!


----------



## Scofield (23 أكتوبر 2006)

موسى بن عمران 1 قال:


> حسنا ممكن اضيف سؤالين :
> 
> لماذا اذا تعتقد ان اغلبية المسلمين يعتقدون ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل ؟!
> 
> ولماذا هم الوحيدون الذين يذبحون للرب اليوم ؟؟!




أنا أقولك ببساطة
لان محمد عربى و من نسل أسماعيل فحتى يجعلنا نتوهم أنه الموعود و المرسل من عند الله بدل أسم أسحق بأسماعيل
والنقطة الثانية هى أكبر خطأ لان اليهود فى كل العهد القديم كانو يذبحون المحرقات بدليل عندما قال لهم الله أن يذبحو المحروقات و يرشو دمها حول بيوتهم حتى أذا جاء الملاك المهلك لا يؤذيهم
و كان هذا عيد الفصح عندهم وهذه القصة عندما كان اليهود فى مصر مستعبدون من فرعون و هذه أحدى الضربات العشر التى ضرب بها الله فرعون و أعوانه
ولماذا لا يقدم اليهود محرقات الآن
أحب أقول لك أنهم ينتظرون بناء هيكل سليمان من جديد فوق أنقاض الأقصى حتى يقدمو الذبيحة لله و لذلك هم يحاولون بشتى الطرق تدمير الجامع الأقصى فهمت


----------



## toufikm40 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام اريد ان اشير لشيء واحد فقط هنا اخي وهو ان امر الذبح لم يات به محمد كما تفضل الاخ وانما كان عند العرب في الجاهلية قبل مجييء سيدنا محمد وهو ما يدل على ان العرب احفاد اسماعيل كانو يحتفلون بذكرى الذبح قبل مجيء الاسلام


----------



## islam-guide (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الرد بعد الغاؤه
يجب ان تعلموا ان فى الاسلام اذا تعارض رأيان فاننا ناخذ بالاصح فلم لا تحصروا لنا حديث من البخارى(اصح كتاب بعد كتاب الله )ولا انتم بتؤمنوا ببعض وتكفروا ببعض؟


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> ممكن طلب بسيط
> تفسير الطبرى لــ الصافات 107 و لــ يوسف 6
> ممكن؟



آه طبعا ممكن 
بس مش كل التفسير أنا هحطلك اللى انت عاوزه بس ,, ولو مش هو قوللى

فى يوسف 6 :- 
..............................................
   وقوله: ويُتِـمّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَـيْكَ بـاجتبـائه إياك واخيتاره وتعلـيـمه إياك تأويـل الأحاديث. وَعلـى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ يقول: وعلـى أهل دين يعقوب وملته من ذرّيته وغيرهم. كمَا أتَـمّها علـى أبَوَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ إبْرَاهِيـمَ وإسْحاقَ بـاتـخاذه هذا خـلـيلاً وتنـجيته من النار, وفدية هذا بذبح عظيـم. كالذي:
  14518ـ حدثنا القاسم, قال: حدثنا الـحسين, قال: ثنـي حجاج, قال: أخبرنا أبو إسحاق, عن عكرمة, فـي قوله: وَيُتـمّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَـيْكَ وَعلـى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ كمَا أتَـمّها علـى أبَوَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ إبْرَاهِيـمَ وَإسْحاقَ قال: فنعمته علـى إبراهيـم أن نـجاه من النار, وعلـى إسحاق أن نـجاه من الذبح.
   وقوله: إنّ رَبّكَ عَلِـيـمٌ حَكِيـمٌ يقول: إن ربك علـيـم بـمواضع الفضل, ومن هو أهل للاجتبـاء والنعمة, حكيـم فـي تدبـيره خـلقه.

أليس هذا ما تريد ؟؟؟ 

بداية يا فادى لو قلت لك انا سمعت أن " ماى روك " قال كذا ,,,,,,,,, أول شئ هترد بيه على هيكون مين قاللك ؟ أو سمعت من مين ,,, صح ؟
ولو قلتلك أنا سمعت كذا تبقى المشكلة أكبر لانى حتى مقلتلكش أنا سمعت من مين 

تخيل ده بينى وبينك فما البال بكلمات شخص من الف وأربع مائة سنة ؟؟ وهو ده أول مبادئ علم الحديث ( السند المتصل ) 

عموما فى الصافات 107 الطبرى نفسه هو اللى هيرد

خد عندك 

   وقوله: وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ يقول: وفدينا إسحاق بذبح عظيـم, والفدية: الـجزاء, يقول: جزيناه بأن جعلنا مكان ذبحه ذبح كبش عظيـم, وأنقذناه من الذبح.
  واختلف أهل التأويـل فـي الـمفديّ من الذبح من ابنـي إبراهيـم, فقال بعضهم: هو إسحاق. ذكر من قال ذلك:
  22613ـ حدثنا أبو كُرَيب, قال: حدثنا ابن يـمان, عن مبـارك, عن الـحسن, عن الأحنف بن قـيس, عن العبـاس بن عبد الـمطلب وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ قال: هو إسحاق.
  22614ـ حدثنـي الـحسين بن يزيد بن إسحاق, قال: حدثنا ابن إدريس, عن داود, بن أبـي هند, عن عكرمة, عن ابن عبـاس, قال: الذي أُمِر بذبحه إبراهيـم هو إسحاق.
   حدثنا ابن الـمثنى, قال: حدثنا ابن أبـي عديّ, عن داود, عن عكرمة, عن ابن عبـاس وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ قال: هو إسحاق.
   حدثنـي يعقوب, قال: حدثنا ابن علـية, عن داود, عن عكرمة, قال: قال ابن عبـاس: الذبـيح إسحاق.
   حدثنا أبو كُرَيب, قال: حدثنا زيد بن حبـاب, عن الـحسن بن دينار, عن علـيّ بن زيد بن جُدْعان, عن الـحسن, عن الأحنف بن قـيس, عن العبـاس بن عبد الـمطلب, عن النبـيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فـي حديث ذكره, قال: «هو إسحاق».
  22615ـ حدثنا ابن الـمثنى, قال: حدثنا مـحمد بن جعفر, قال: حدثنا شعبة, عن أبـي إسحاق, عن أبـي الأحوص, قال: افتـخر رجل عند ابن مسعود, فقال: أنا فلان ابن فلان ابن الأشياخ الكرام, فقال عبد الله: ذاك يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق ذبـيح الله ابن إبراهيـم خـلـيـل الله.

 وقال آخرون: الذي فُدِي بـالذّبح العظيـم من بنـي إبراهيـم: إسماعيـل. ذكر من قال ذلك:
  22626ـ حدثنا أبو كُرَيب وإسحاق بن إبراهيـم بن حبـيب بن الشهيد, قالا: حدثنا يحيى بن يـمان, عن إسرائيـل, عن ثور, عن مـجاهد, عن ابن عمر, قال: الذبـيح: إسماعيـل.
  22627ـ حدثنا ابن بشار, قال: حدثنا سفـيان, قال: ثنـي بـيان, عن الشعبـيّ, عن ابن عبـاس وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ قال: إسماعيـل.
   حدثنا ابن حميد, قال: حدثنا يحيى بن واضح, قال: حدثنا أبو حمزة, عن مـحمد بن ميـمون السكريّ, عن عطاء بن السائب, عن سعيد بن جُبَـير, عن ابن عبـاس, قال: إن الذي أُمر بذبحه إبراهيـم إسماعيـل.
   حدثنـي يعقوب, قال: حدثنا هشيـم, عن علـيّ بن زيد, عن عمار, مولـى بنـي هاشم, أو عن يوسف بن مِهْران, عن ابن عبـاس, قال: هو إسماعيـل, يعنـي وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ.
   حدثنـي يعقوب, قال: حدثنا ابن عُلَـية, قال: حدثنا داود, عن الشعبـيّ, قال: قال ابن عبـاس: هو إسماعيـل.
   وحدثنـي به يعقوب مرّة أخرى, قال: حدثنا ابن عُلَـية, قال: سئل داود بن أبـي هند: أيّ ابنـي إبراهيـم الذي أُمر بذبحه؟ فزمع أن الشعبـيّ قال: قال ابن عبـاس: هو إسماعيـل.
   حدثنا ابن الـمثنى, قال: حدثنا مـحمد بن جعفر, قال: حدثنا شعبة, عن بـيان, عن الشعبـي, عن ابن عبـاس أنه قال فـي الذي فداه الله بذبح عظيـم قال: هو إسماعيـل.
   حدثنا يعقوب, قال: حدثنا ابن عُلِـيَة, قال: حدثنا لـيث, عن مـجاهد, عن ابن عبـاس, قوله: وَفدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـم قال: هو إسماعيـل.
  22628ـ حدثنـي يونس, قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب, قال: أخبرنـي عمر بن قـيس, عن عطاء بن أبـي رَبـاح, عن عبد الله بن عبـاس أنه قال: الـمَفْدِيّ إسماعيـل, وزعمت الـيهود أنه إسحاق وكذبت الـيهود.
   حدثنا مـحمد بن سنان القزاز, قال: حدثنا أبو عاصم, عن مبـارك, عن علـيّ بن زيد, عن يوسف بن مِهْران, عن ابن عبـاس: الذي فداه الله هو إسماعيـل.
   حدثنا ابن سنان القزّاز, قال: حدثنا حجاج بن حماد, عن أبـي عاصم الغَنَويّ, عن أبـي الطفـيـل, عن ابن عبـاس, مثله.

لا حظ يا فادى أن كل الأحاديث المذكورة أو 90 فى المائه منها كلها عن إبن عباس سواء فى حالة القول أنه إسحاق أو أنه إسماعيل   فهل تعقل هذا ؟؟

بالتأكيد هناك كذب سواء الرواة أو إبن عباس نفسه لأنه ناقض نفسه ,, وإبن عباس لدينا من الثقات ومرفوض وصفه بالكذب ولكن من روى ونسب إليه الكلام هو من كذب بالتأكيد ,, فماذا نفعل فى هذه المعضلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ببساطة هناك قواعد للصحة والصدق وتتبع الرواة ومن يثبت عنه الكذب ترفض كل رواياته للحديث ومن يثبت عنه الصدق تقبل وهو علم كبير وواسع عند علماء الحديث ,, وأعتقد أنك لن تقتنع لو أتيتك بأحاديث نحن نثق بصحتها وتثبت أنه إسماعيل لذا لن يبقى سوى العقل


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

كلام جميل جدا يا سامح بس عايز اعرف منك حاجة



> بالتأكيد هناك كذب سواء الرواة أو إبن عباس نفسه لأنه ناقض نفسه ,, وإبن عباس لدينا من الثقات ومرفوض وصفه بالكذب ولكن من روى ونسب إليه الكلام هو من كذب بالتأكيد ,, فماذا نفعل فى هذه المعضلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
ليه جزمت انه هناك من دلس عليه او ان احد الرواة كذب؟؟

لما لا يكون الذبيح هو اسحق بينما ان القرأن لم يورد اسم اسماعيل اصلا و يكون ما ورد من احاديث صحيحا و ليس تدليس خاصة انه لا دليل على هذا التدليس


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> لما لا يكون الذبيح هو اسحق بينما ان القرأن لم يورد اسم اسماعيل اصلا و يكون ما ورد من احاديث صحيحا و ليس تدليس خاصة انه لا دليل على هذا التدليس



أسف أنى موضحتش كويس لأنك مخدتش بالك من كلامى

راجع الأحاديث كده يا فادى هتلاقى أن الأحاديث التى ذكرها من قال أن المقصود هو إسحاق هتلاقيهم بيقولوا أنهم سمعوا ده من إبن عباس مثال 

22614ـ حدثنـي الـحسين بن يزيد بن إسحاق, قال: حدثنا ابن إدريس, عن داود, بن أبـي هند, عن عكرمة, عن ابن عبـاس, قال: الذي أُمِر بذبحه إبراهيـم هو إسحاق.
حدثنا ابن الـمثنى, قال: حدثنا ابن أبـي عديّ, عن داود, عن عكرمة, عن ابن عبـاس وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ قال: هو إسحاق.
حدثنـي يعقوب, قال: حدثنا ابن علـية, عن داود, عن عكرمة, قال: قال ابن عبـاس: الذبـيح إسحاق.

وكذلك من قالوا أنه إسماعيل أيضا يقولوا سمعوا من إبن عباس مثال

22627ـ حدثنا ابن بشار, قال: حدثنا سفـيان, قال: ثنـي بـيان, عن الشعبـيّ, عن ابن عبـاس وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ قال: إسماعيـل.
حدثنا ابن حميد, قال: حدثنا يحيى بن واضح, قال: حدثنا أبو حمزة, عن مـحمد بن ميـمون السكريّ, عن عطاء بن السائب, عن سعيد بن جُبَـير, عن ابن عبـاس, قال: إن الذي أُمر بذبحه إبراهيـم إسماعيـل.
حدثنـي يعقوب, قال: حدثنا هشيـم, عن علـيّ بن زيد, عن عمار, مولـى بنـي هاشم, أو عن يوسف بن مِهْران, عن ابن عبـاس, قال: هو إسماعيـل, يعنـي وَفَدَيْناهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيـمٍ.

يبقى إزاى ؟؟؟ لازم حد فيهم بيكدب 
لأن لما أنا ان فادى قال ماى روك راجل كويس
ويجى السمردلى يقول أن فادى قال سامح راجل مش كويس

يبقى أكيد واحد من ثلاثة كداب يا إما أنا أو السمردلى أو فادى نفسه
ولما يكون فادى الكل بيثق فيه ده أولا ,, وثانيا لو ناقض نفسه كان واحد مننا هيقولله لأ أنت قلت غير كده يبقى فادى مكدبش لكن واحد من اللى قال على لسانه هو اللى كدب

يعنى بإختصار إما من قال أن إبن عباس قال أنه إسماعيل كذبوا أو من قالوا أنه قال إسحاق كذبوا ,, لأن مينفعش يقول الإتنين لازم حد فيهم صح والتانى غلط

وصلت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> يبقى إزاى ؟؟؟ لازم حد فيهم بيكدب
> لأن لما أنا ان فادى قال ماى روك راجل كويس
> ويجى السمردلى يقول أن فادى قال سامح راجل مش كويس



تصحيح :- انا أقول أن فادى قال ماى روك راجل كويس
             السمردلى قال أن فادى قال ماى روك راجل مش كويس

وأعتذر للأخوة السمردلى وماى روك بس معنديش عشم فى حد هنا غيرهم فأعتذر لو إستخدمت أسماؤهم فى مثالى


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

ايوة انا فاهم يا سامح يعنى اشمعنا كذبت من قال انه اسحق؟

لما لم تكذب من قال ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل؟


----------



## samehvan (20 نوفمبر 2006)

> اشمعنا كذبت من قال انه اسحق؟
> لما لم تكذب من قال ان الذبيح هو اسماعيل؟



أنا لم أكذب أحد أنا قلت أكيد فيه حد كدب يا دول يا دول طيب نعرف إزاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟

قدامنا حل من أتنين 
إما إننا نحكم العقل فقط فى ملابسات القصه

أو إننا نرجع لدوامة الروايات وأيها أصح وأيها خطأ 



> وأعتقد أنك لن تقتنع لو أتيتك بأحاديث نحن نثق بصحتها وتثبت أنه إسماعيل لذا لن يبقى سوى العقل


ولذا أنا قلت هنا أننى أميل إلى العقل


----------



## Fadie (20 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب فهمنى ليه عقلك قبل ان يكون الذبيح هو اسماعيل و ليس اسحق لأن بصراحة حاولت افهم الفرق او اجد اية فوراق تثبت ان اسماعيل هو الذبيح لم اجد لأن القرأن لم يحدد فكيف نحدد بالعقل من ملابسات الأحاديث؟


----------



## samehvan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> فكيف نحدد بالعقل من ملابسات الأحاديث؟


حتى أكون محايدا أنا هخرج من الأحاديث 

وأول الخيوط التى ستصل بنا إلى الحقيقة هو معرفة سن الذبيح وقت الفداء فإن لم نجد نبحث عن خيط آخر

فما معلوماتك عن سن الذبيح ؟


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ (الصافات 103)

يعنى بلغ مرحلة الفتوة تقريبا


----------



## samehvan (21 نوفمبر 2006)

> فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ (الصافات 103)
> يعنى بلغ مرحلة الفتوة تقريبا



الله الله ,, وبنستشهد بالقرآن كمان ,, ايه الجمال ده ,, 
ماشى برافو عليك ,, هل فيه إشارة للسن فى الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## Fadie (21 نوفمبر 2006)

احنا بنتكلم فى الاسلام الان ما دخل الكتاب المقدس بذلك؟

بس عموما يمكن ليك مقصد اخر

ليس اقل من 13 سنة


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> احنا بنتكلم فى الاسلام الان ما دخل الكتاب المقدس بذلك؟
> بس عموما يمكن ليك مقصد اخر



أنا لم أقصد التطرق للمسيحيات أنا فقط أردت أن أجمع كل أطراف الخيط ليس إلا


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مفيش مشكلة خالص

13 سنة تقريبا


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكرة القرآن أصلا حسم المسألة وأثبت أنه إسماعيل وليس إسحاق 

بالمناسبة يا فادى ,, ممكن من فضلك تناقش مع الإدارة وضع إمكانية تعديل آخر مشاركة فأحيانا ينقص حرف أو يزاد حرف وأحيانا أود أن أضيف كلمة أو جملة ولا أستطيع وهذا يسبب بعض اللبس


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> على فكرة القرآن أصلا حسم المسألة وأثبت أنه إسماعيل وليس إسحاق


 
ياريت تشرحلى



> بالمناسبة يا فادى ,, ممكن من فضلك تناقش مع الإدارة وضع إمكانية تعديل آخر مشاركة فأحيانا ينقص حرف أو يزاد حرف وأحيانا أود أن أضيف كلمة أو جملة ولا أستطيع وهذا يسبب بعض اللبس


 
هو مينفعش بس ممكن ابقى اعدلك اللى انت عايزه فى القسم دة و هطرح الموضوع على الادارة


----------



## samehvan (22 نوفمبر 2006)

> ياريت تشرحلى



حاضر
الآية بتقول
((فَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِغُلَامٍ حَلِيمٍ (101) فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ مَعَهُ السَّعْيَ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى قَالَ يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ (102) فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا وَتَلَّهُ لِلْجَبِينِ (103) وَنَادَيْنَاهُ أَنْ يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ (104) قَدْ صَدَّقْتَ الرُّؤْيَا إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (105) إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاء الْمُبِينُ (106) وَفَدَيْنَاهُ بِذِبْحٍ عَظِيمٍ (107) وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (108) سَلَامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ (109) كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ (110) إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (111) وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيّاً مِّنَ الصَّالِحِينَ (112) وَبَارَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَى إِسْحَاقَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا مُحْسِنٌ وَظَالِمٌ لِّنَفْسِهِ مُبِينٌ (113) (الصافات

الآية 101 بتقول وبشرناه بغلام حليم ,, ثم لما بلغ معه السعى والهاء هنا على الغلام طبعا ,, ثم نعود فى الآية 112 لنجدها تقول وبشرناه بإسحاق إذا ما سبقت من آيات كانت تتكلم عن غلام غير إسحاق فهناك بشارتين بغلامين فلما تكون الثانية لإسحاق وجب أن تكون الأولى لإسماعيل والذبيح تبع البشاره الأولى وسبق البشاره الثانية فيكون بالتأكيد هو إسماعيل حسب القرآن


----------



## Fadie (22 نوفمبر 2006)

حلو اوى و منطقى جدا بس نقطة واحدة

ليه فصلت بين الغلام و بين اسحق؟

بمعنى ان القران يقول بشرناه باسحق نبيا من الصالحين فالبشارة قد تكون على نبوة اسحق و ليس ولادة اسحق

ياريت تصححلى


----------



## samehvan (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ببساطه لأنك لو راجعت بشارات الله لكل الأنبياء ستجدها فيما يخص أبنائهم تكون من لحظة مولدهم ,, وخاصة عندما تكون نبوة أو مباركه


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2022)

للرفع


----------

